# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  [Share] Code kiểm tra nick Yahoo ẩn!

## truongson

Đây là code kiểm tra nick chat của bạn có online hay không.
Tác giả: hoangtuera
Server hổ trợ: Yahoo-status

Demo: *http://www.phutthugian.info/check*
*check.php*


```

[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]<?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]php[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]/** * Author: Nguyen Hoang Tu * Email: [email protected] */[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]header[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"Cache-Control: no-cache, must-revalidate"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]); [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]// HTTP/1.1[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= isset([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_GET[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'id'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]])?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_GET[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'id'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'hoangtuera'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];if (!empty([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700])){    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$a [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CheckStatus[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]cutString[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$a[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);}[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]/** *  * @return $str * @param $str Object * @param $id Object */[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]function [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]cutString[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]){    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$start    [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'<table width="300" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="8" align="center">'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$end [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'</tr>'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$posStart [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]stripos[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$start[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$posEnd [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]stripos[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$end[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]substr[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$posStart[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], ([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$posEnd[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$posStart[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]));    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]str_replace[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$start[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]''[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]str_replace[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'<tr>'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]''[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700],[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]str_replace[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'<td colspan="2" align="left">[IMG]http://img.msg.yahoo.com/avatar.php?yids='[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'[/IMG]'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];    return [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$str[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];}[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]/** * Check from Yahoo-status * @return $retrievedhtml * @param $id Object */[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]function [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CheckStatus[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]){    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_init[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_setopt[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CURLOPT_URL[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]base64_decode[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"aHR0cDovL3lhaG9vLXN0YXR1cy5jb20vbXlzdGF0dXNfbm91LnBocD9pZD0="[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]).[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_setopt[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CURLOPT_HEADER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_setopt[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CURLOPT_REFERER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]base64_decode[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"aHR0cDovL3lhaG9vLXN0YXR1cy5jb20vbXlzdGF0dXNfbm91LnBocD9pZD0="[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]).[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$id[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_setopt[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]CURLOPT_USERAGENT[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    @[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ob_end_flush[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ob_start[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_exec[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]curl_close[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$ch[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$retrievedhtml [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ob_get_contents[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();    [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ob_end_clean[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]();    return [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$retrievedhtml[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];}[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]

```

*
Làm biếng viết quá, các bạn download trọn gói KIỂM TRA INVISIBLE NICK này nhé*!
*Chúc mọi người vui vẻ!


*

----------


## alodienlanh

Good . Thanks
Demo: http://dtmusic.info/check 
Giúp mình với

----------

